# Rabies update



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I finally talked to the Vet today, shes very nice but not so informative. She says Turtles rabies is 3.something. So I can't take her to Hawaii, that has to be 5. something.Well sh-t I would like to go there again but I'm guessing I wouldn't take my dog. So what does this mean. I think I don't I care. Bill maybe you know? Don't tell me you told me so. She must have a certain amount of immunity but the Vet won't say.

Ok Bill you can say you told me so. So I will take this as she has some because it is 3. what ever. How much does it take, they don't know. :twitch:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Nobody loves telling someone I told you so more than me but I really don't have a clue what you're talking about. Is it Titers? If so, I don't know what to tell you. Thats one of the faults of Titers. There is no such thing as degrees of immunity. Either your dog is immune or it isn't. If it's immune it won't catch rabies. If it isn't immune, it may if it's exposed to it. Titers tries to assign degrees of immunity and it just doesn't exist.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, sorry for not being plan about it. She said that to go like some place like Hawaii they have to have over 5. something and my dogs was 3. something. She never would say if that gave an immunity or not. I don't think she knows. I guess I simply don't understand it at all. But I would say she has some immunity I don't know.

If it was 0 then I would say there was none.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Can you get your dog another rabies shot then?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you thinking of moving to Hawaii, or just going for a holiday?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

No I'm being a smart a_ _. They say you can't take a dog or cat to Hawaii until it has a titers and it must be over 5. something. But the Vet doesn't seem to know what it means. I had Turtle tested because I was curious if she had an immunity because she has not had a rabies in 5 years. Her ears were so bad I wouldn't give her one for fear it would make things worse. 

I wish I was going for a holiday. Man I could use some warmer weather.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Now I getcha. 
You want some warmer weather? Well it was 97 here today, humider than hell and I'm working outside. I'll swop with you any time you want!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know I shouldn't complain. I take it back, because I don't do good in the heat. It's just I would like to get the garden in and well it snowed here last Friday and their talking about it snowing again this week end. I mean it's the end of May. But really 97, I'm dieing.


----------

